# PAIR Of Old School Zapco Studio Z50C2 The Driving Force 1 Ohm Amps Amplifiers



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amps for sale 

Pair of Old School Zapco Studio Z50C2 The Driving Force 1 Ohm Amps Amplifiers | eBay


----------

